# St. Gallen



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about these watches?
http://www.sgallen.com/

Found their website while looking at the pulsimeter concept in watches and found small pictures of a World Timer and a GMT on their news update sidebar.

Can't seem to find any other pictures or information about them.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I never saw these watches.
Thanks for pointing them out.
I was looking through their website until I saw the watch with "DISINFECTIBLE" engraved in script on the side of the case...I laughed out loud. 
Seems they're trying to be artsy or even edgy but it comes off obtuse.


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

The engraving is definately a little on the bizarre side.
Interesting review here http://home.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-17/pi-2473556/ti-412741/s-0/ with a great animation of the lumed 4-way second hand in action. 
I would imagine it would take some getting used to.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

re: disinfectable...

Actually, for people in some walks of life, it's a worthwhile consideration. St Gallen watches and bracelets are designed for easy dis- and re- assembly and for submersion in medical disinfectants. 

They're not trying to be artsy or edgy; they're trying to address the real-life needs of a niche market (the EMT/medical market) in a very thoughtful way.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Whew. OK, that makes more sense. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

I understand the market as I am a paramedic. :-! Hence looking at a watch with the pulse and resps scales. Engraving the wording is an interesting marketing concept all the same. ;-)

Have e-mailed and am hoping to hear about the availability of a 24 hr dial as they seem to have done one in the past. Probably way out of my price range as are all the cool watches :-(


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

*St. Gallen GMTs*

A prompt reply to my e-mail  Hooray for St. Gallen

No purist 24's, but...
2 GMT versions currently available - using the ETA 2893-2 movement.
As I suspected a little out of my price range at USD$2000 

The hunt continues for a sturdy, waterproof 24hr watch :think:


----------



## gmhutton (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: St. Gallen GMTs*

i'm a member of the puristspro forum and we liked the st gallen disinfectable so much that w got them to make a puristspro members ltd ed for us. its a fabulous watch. bomb proof although the silicon straps and buckles are awkward. i fitted a mesh bracelet to mine.
well worth every cent they charge which isnt much.

here's some pics.


----------



## jpm7791 (Jul 1, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> re: disinfectable...
> 
> Actually, for people in some walks of life, it's a worthwhile consideration. St Gallen watches and bracelets are designed for easy dis- and re- assembly and for submersion in medical disinfectants.
> 
> They're not trying to be artsy or edgy; they're trying to address the real-life needs of a niche market (the EMT/medical market) in a very thoughtful way.


I was also going to add I think they can be put in an autoclave which would be a necessity if you were going to wear one in surgery.


----------

